# Mouse has got PARVO



## Anne (May 24, 2005)

Hi,
Mouse our little 12 week old Chihuahua has got Parvo despite having his jabs. He had his 2nd jab yesterday and last evening began to get very poorly. We rushed him to the vets this morning with serious sickness and diarroah. They have put him on a drip but do not hold out much hope because of his size and age. Apparently some dogs although vaccinated can still get it. The vet thinks maybe because of his not so good breeding he was running low and has managed to pick it up, He has never been put down on the street only in the garden. We are deverstated what an outcome after being so pleased with him.
Love Anne X


----------



## Kalrik (Apr 29, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about him being sick. I hope he pulls through!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh poor baby. Bella and I are sending prayers your way. Get well soon Mouse.

Leslie


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that...  I hope things work out.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear Mouse has Parvo. I hope he can beat it. Someone here recently had a very small chi with parvo and it managed to pull thru so i pray that Mouse does too  Sending positive thoughts for you & Mouse


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes it was jezapak's (sp?) little chi. If I am not mistaken they had just gotten the little thing home when she got sick. 

I hope your baby pulls through too. I know it is a really tough disease. I'm so sorry.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

prayers your way for a full recovery! keep us posted please!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Mouse....I will keep your little chi in my prayers.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh no poor baby  . Seiah and I will be praying for you and Mouse.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I hope everyting turns out ok. It's hard especially after you got so attached. I'll pray for the best.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how long have you had mouse for? you have to contact the breeder and let them know, the other puppies are in danger. i read that incubation for the disease is 7-14 days...


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Poor Baby! I do hope he will recover! sometimes they do.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i really hope mouse gets better sending get well hugs vicki and jacob and britney and paris and tyke and rio and patch


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mouse. Hope he makes it.


----------



## Chi Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

poor mouse....hope he pulls through 

we will keep him in our prayers :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I am so sorry I will keep you and little mouse in my thoughts , even in the garden they can get if it is before the 2 weeks after their last jab as foxes and hedghogs etc can get in gardens and can carry parvo


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I pray Mouse will make a complete recovery. Hopefully you caught it in time. Good thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so sorry - good thoughts and prayers coming your way. Give Mouse kisses from Jasmine and me, and please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Prayers to you , I hope he comes through this. I hate to see doggies suffer. poor baby. Damn the diseases..... :evil:


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

NO! NO! NO! I am so sorry mouse is sick :crybaby: We will keep you both in our prayers and hope for Mouses full recovery!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

My boy, Tucker, had Parvo at 7 weeks of age when he weighed only 1.2 pounds. With lots of prayer and good veterinarian care, he pulled through. I pray that little Mouse makes it, too.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

luvmypuppet said:


> how long have you had mouse for? you have to contact the breeder and let them know, the other puppies are in danger. i read that incubation for the disease is 7-14 days...



*You took the words right out of my fingers

I hope all goes well for Mouse your both in my thoughts*[/b]


----------



## jezapach (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey there, I am going to pm you as well... you need to be on the stick with Mouse - maybe even more than the vet's. I was doing round the clock care with reba including Subcutaneouse fluids, nutrical, antibiotics and any food or fluids I could coax down her. We had barely gotten her home at 1 lb-1 oz. about 2 days when she started showing symptoms. The vets were very pessimistic about her odds for survival - she had 3 gamma globulin iv injections at the vet, but most of her care was at home. Indeed, check back with your breeder or whoever you got her from if you have had her a week or less before her symptoms. I overdid Reba's SQ fluids and had sloshing edema in her bellly and nearly lost her 3 different mornings with what appeared to be hypoglycemia. But she made it and is adorable and we love her - and I wouldn't trade one of those nights for sleep if the outcome had been otherwise. Good luck :angel11:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Anne said:


> Hi,
> Mouse our little 12 week old Chihuahua has got Parvo despite having his jabs. He had his 2nd jab yesterday and last evening began to get very poorly. We rushed him to the vets this morning with serious sickness and diarroah. They have put him on a drip but do not hold out much hope because of his size and age. Apparently some dogs although vaccinated can still get it. The vet thinks maybe because of his not so good breeding he was running low and has managed to pick it up, He has never been put down on the street only in the garden. We are deverstated what an outcome after being so pleased with him.
> Love Anne X


what bothers me is the vets don't have much hope for him to pull through this, and he can pull through, size and age do play a part but there is hope. were i was working a rottie that was about 9 months old was rushed in and we determined it was arvo (the sister died that morning) it was looking very bad for him but the dr.'s and staff said they would not give up hope. even knowing that his sister died at home that same morning he was brought in and even when nothing but blood and liquid was coming out his back end every time he moved we still had hope for him and we gave him all we had, the whole staff would go home exhausted mentally and physically. it was touch and go with prince but he made it. before leving prince in our care the owner said these words and i'll never forget them "please dont' give up on my boy."


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I'm truly sorry that Mouse is so ill. Sending loving positive thoughts & prayers your way. :angel12:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry your little one has parvo. Chico and I will be praying for him.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I am so sorry Mouse has parvo.  Keep us updated.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OH NO!!! I am so sorry!!! You guys will be in my prayers for a fast recovery!


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

My thoughts are with you & Mouse lets hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Anne (May 24, 2005)

Hi,
Well Mouse has made it through the night which is good and has pleased us and surprised the vet. He is still being sick but looking brighter. We are going to be able to visit him this evening all being well. Thankyou all for your good wishes.
Love Anne X


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Thats great news! We will keep praying till a full recovery!!!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Excellent news! Please keep us posted. My thoughts and prayers are with you. *hugs*


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

never give up  



keep us updated!


----------



## jezapach (Jan 30, 2005)

:cheers: Yea- that's great news. And what Chiwi's mom said is so true. Don't give up- sometimes these things can work out. It takes alot of intense care. Good luck.


----------



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

*parvo*

 I personally know how devastating parvo is! i will pray for your baby


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that Mouse has Parvo. I really hope he can pull through.

Thoughts,
Meg


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

I am so happy to hear that Mouse made it through the night!!! That is wonderful news. Please continue to keep us updated.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

YEAHHHHHHH The first 24 hours is magical hours, if he pulled through that he is a survivor!!


----------



## MommyofLola (May 20, 2005)

So happy to hear that Mouse is doing better.

Thinking of you and Mouse.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Keep it up Mouse We are all rooting for you :wave:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

you go mouse show that vet a lil thang like you is a toughie. keep up the fight!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

C'mon Mousie, you can do it. Be strong, little guy.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT be like MIGHTY MOUSE!!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Be strong Mouse! We're all pulling for you!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

C'mon we're rootin for ya Mouse!!!! PLease keep us updated!!!


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> what bothers me is the vets don't have much hope for him to pull through this, and he can pull through, size and age do play a part but there is hope.


That is so true! They told me that when they suspected Dixie had Parvo. The vet said, she might not make it. And he said that even before actually knowing what was wrong with her(hypoglycemia). But I don't know, I guess they say it so you won't get your hopes up. Still, evil vets!! :evil: 


Anyway, I do hope Mouse turns out okay!! Best of luck for a speedy recovery! Dixie sends her love out to Mouse!! :hello2:


----------



## Anne (May 24, 2005)

Mouse is home and we are going to continue his care at home. He is doing ok but really only time will tell if his little body can fight back. He has come home with a variety of medine and the vet is now more hopeful for his future. Thankyou for all your get well messages, I have just posted a couple of pics of Mouse on the pics thread. He doesn't look too bad considering what hes been through in the last few days.
Thankyou all once again
Anne X


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Yey Im so happy - please make sure you that you have bleached everywhere and that you have thrown all bedding blankets of his away and raplaced also , anything like soft toys etc just throw away and replace.

Have you heard from the breeder? :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ozzysmom said:


> Yey Im so happy - please make sure you that you have bleached everywhere and that you have thrown all bedding blankets of his away and raplaced also , anything like soft toys etc just throw away and replace.
> 
> Have you heard from the breeder? :wave:



the dilution for the bleach is 1:30


and make sure you remove all feces from the yard, don't leave any traces of it. toss his bowls as well......


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh I'm so glad he was able to come home! Good luck with his care. I continue to send prayers and positive thoughts to you all!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Poor little guy  hope he gets well soon 
{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}} thinking of you 

Sara & Fizzy D


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

all my love to you and mouse
be strong and think positive!
luv you lots like jellytots!
get well soon mouse!
xxx


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I hope he continues to improve and beats it. GO MOUSE Good advice about the cleaning :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so glad Mouse is doing better, and will continue to send good thoughts and prayers your way. Way to go, Mouse!!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad he is doing better, it sucks when they have to go through stuff like that when they are so little sometimes, we all have hope and you have my prayers.


----------

